#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  AISC steel construction manual 13th edition

## funmate69

Any body having AISC steel construction manual 13th edition??

See More: AISC steel construction manual 13th edition

----------


## losmoscas

I'd like if anybody upload AISC 13th Manual.....

I'm looking for AISC 13th for long time and nothing yet.

Thanks.

----------


## bpraj70

hai friends,

I think the 3rd of AISC Manual of Steel Construction is the latest
please confirm what you need

AISC 3rd Manual of Steel Construction

or

AISC 13 Steel Design Guide

----------


## protossdenfer

Hi!
If you have one of them or both, I would like everything please,

Thank you so much

----------


## mej

Here is a link to *AISC Steel Construction Manual 13th Ed. (2010)*

http://b707e6f4.tinylinks.co


Here is another very useful companion book - *Design Examples for AISC Steel Construction Manual 13th Ed*

http://71e318ae.tinylinks.co

----------


## blairg

thank you

----------


## selmagis

There are new editions: 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
and
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mej

thanks selmagis.  Are you aware of any changes in the 14th Ed?

----------


## selmagis

About changes, shortly **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Some more **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], and some more **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

----------

